# Does Guitar Center give good deals?



## rockinr0ll

I have a MG cab (angled) and some (2) G12T-75 speakers that I wanted to trade in. My stuff is mint and if it were new it would be worth $497. The 1960 cab (used) I want is $500. Do you think they would give me a good deal and not have to pay more then like $200 extra?


----------



## guitarweasel

Trading your gear at GC is like giving it away. Try to sell it outright first. GC will give you a third of what's it's worth ............They have to make a profit too, but not 3 times the amount.


----------



## Purgasound

for an mg cab they probably won't even give you 100 bucks. If you know someone at the store they can sell you stuff at good prices but trading gear there is not worth it. I took a mint condition Jackson USA that retails for 2500 brand new and they wouldn't even give me 700 for it. They're nuts...


----------



## bubbaboucan

sell it on ebay or your craigslist...you will loose your shirt trading it in


----------



## rockinr0ll

Thanks, sounds like a stupid idea (selling it to Guitar Center)!


----------



## stax

I have a couple of really good contacts at GC and the word is that they attempt to double their money, so they pay you $200 and price it at $400. 

Some inside stuff here, after something sits on the floor over thirty days, the manager can cut a deal on a used item, after six months they can blow it out at what they payed for it. But this only applies to items marked "Used" not marked "Vintage". They don't have much room to work with on "Vintage". Also items marked "Clearance" can be blown out for less than what is on the Clearance tag. There are still crazy deals to be had at GC if you know how.


----------



## rockinr0ll

What I was thinking of doing is trading the stuff in to save the hassle of trying to sell it myself. I don't care if I loss $100 but if I'm basically giving it for free then I might as well not bother.


----------



## psphill27

Yeah...I'd try to sell it. BUT, Stax does have a point. I picked up a brand new 100 watt vintage modern head at GC because they ordered it for some dude...he played it and decided he didn't like it, so it sat there forever. I went in and they had it marked at $799. I asked them what the deal was...examined it...played it...perfect...bought it.

They'll take you to the cleaners on trading in your stuff, but you can get some sweet deals there if you hold out...or luck out. I actually have my favorite little store I buy most of my stuff from, but I'll cruise into guitar center to see what I can luck out. Last weekend...with all their trade and sales going one...JCM900 1960 cabinet for $300. That's not a bad price...especially for DC area.


----------



## rockinr0ll

I guess I am just becoming desperate because I have been waiting like 2 or 3 years to find the right one.


----------



## stax

I can understand why you hesiatate to sell a cab on ebay, that would be a hassle. I would go talk to someone at GC about a trade/cash then decide if it's worth it to you.

As for smokin deals to be had at GC, here is the Limited 68RI Flametop Les Paul Custom I bought last month. List $6000, Priced $4000, Payed $2100!!

It always helps to have a really good friend work in management!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rockinr0ll said:


> What I was thinking of doing is trading the stuff in to save the hassle of trying to sell it myself. I don't care if I loss $100 but if I'm basically giving it for free then I might as well not bother.



If you trade in to GC and plan on buying new stuff I recommend you get what you can for your gear. Find what you want and then after all is said and done, ask for 10% off. They can do it. Dont let them tell you they cant.


----------



## Gtrman58

I don't care what you have or where you are taking it to....on trade ins... your gonna get hosed! I think the rule of thumb is to give you about a third of list price so they can sell it for alittle over half of list price which they discount off of in the first place (list price). 

If you *know* what the *actual list* price is for a item now a days thats half the battle cause the music stores are really getting away from that. Instead they like to muddy up the water and tell you "this is our cash price"...or "this is what we sell it for" which don't mean shit to me!

I have gotten some great deals at GC just by walking in the door. I usually have to badger and dicker and even then walk to get a good deal. They keep a file on you and know just what you spend with them. In my case it helps alot. They will pull me up and go whoa....this guys drops some frog pelts here!

Anytime you can sell anything outright you're going to do better!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Also, GC will goto Ebay for reference. They will give you half of what your item sells for there.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Try craigslist and Ebay first, than go to GC if you realy can't sell it...
Guitar shop's are IDIOTS! They give nothing back for your gear.
Those guy's bought my Marshall 1912 Cab for 100$ and sold it for 350$
I'll never sell anything anymore to any guitar shop in the world


----------



## thrawn86

+1 to everyone who says 'sell it yourself.' It doesn't matter what it is in life, you never get equal value on trades. Use it as a last resort, if you will.

As far as GC, they're just like any car dealer. They get things lower than you can and mark em up. Do some research and KNOW what things go for, both new and used. Remember that the mark up on a brand new item is going to be big, especially a new release type item. Walk in there prepared. You should have already played it enough to know if it's what you want. Bottom line it. Since you did your research, you should be able to figure out a fair price. If they want $1000 for it and it's used, and you've seen them go for $700-800, start low and haggle a little.....you know they only gave the poor fool who came in there to sell that thing $450-500 tops. Remember that if you do things right, you won't be in a huge rush to get it for this weekend's gig, and you can walk away if you need to. Generally you can reach some agreement on things, given that it's not a really rare item.

In closing, the worst they can say is 'No'. That's it. So try it. You might be surprised what an informed consumer can do with a sale price.


----------



## thrawn86

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> Try craigslist and Ebay first, than go to GC if you realy can't sell it...
> Guitar shop's are IDIOTS! They give nothing back for your gear.
> Those guy's bought my Marshall 1912 Cab for 100$ and sold it for 350$
> I'll never sell anything anymore to any guitar shop in the world



No, lpm, they're actually geniuses. They're just about as bad as a good pawn shop. 

They know how much they can shell out to buy it. They know the guy who's selling is probably in a pinch for the money. They know what they retail for brand new or in good used condition. They do the math and offer you something which is always a win for them, even if it's a small win. They won't take something that will nosedive in value and take up floorspace. And they smile ear to ear everytime someone walks in and buys that used model on the floor, since they don't have to warranty it and they make a quick buck....while passing the buck, if you will, of any potential problems with the gear.

I will confess this: I have been the victim of this kind of activity more than once. As I have grown older, I have learned not to take it, as well as not be led by my every impulse to buy and wait instead for a truly good deal. Buying my truck was a good experience in 2004, because I learned the value of an informed consumer. It felt good to have the control over some of these vultures.

And that leads me to another point: If YOU are the 'informed' consumer, there are nine other goons in the store today who have NO IDEA how to haggle a purchase like an amp, guitar, cab, PA, drumkit, etc. So the store is still gonna get theirs; Why not get yours? 

Just my commentary as a money-lacking, money-conscious shopper. Bust GC's chops, boys.


----------

